# BitDefender - wie einzelne Ports freischalten?



## Shandras (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Mein Anliegen steht ja schon im Titel; also wie schalte ich gezielt einzelne Ports frei?
Über die Zugriffskonrolle?

Danke schonmal für jeden Tip!


----------



## INU-ID (16. Oktober 2006)

Firewall=>Programm=>New Rule=>Select Aplication(welches Programm)=>Specify Ports(any)=>Select IP Adress(any)=>Select Type/direction


----------



## Shandras (16. Oktober 2006)

Ha, dann war mein blinder Versuch sogar der richtige!

Danke!


----------

